# Reliance USB Huawei EC325 CDMA data modem installation



## koolbluez (Jul 19, 2007)

Not sw troubleshootin prob...  but a reliever for those with Vista 64bit(like me).

*Author note: *I ran into real problems with my new Reliance USB Huawei EC325 CDMA data modem, not to mention the most $hitty customer service I ever came across. This help is for those who already took the Reliance Car... to the others... I advice & plead... don't go for it.

Hmm.. comin back to the point... here goes...

1. Install the Reliance Netconnect software from the CD.

2. If the Huawei Connect software does not recognize the Data card, go to Device Manager.
Vista will assign multiple ‘data interface’ devices under the ‘Other devices’ category for the data card.
Right click the device, select ‘Update Driver Software…” and browse to Reliance CD. Make sure ‘Include Subfolders’ is checked.
Repeat for all other ‘data interface’ devices. Vista should indicate the successful installation of the following devices:
- HUAWEI Mobile Connect – 3G Modem
- HUAWEI Mobile Connect – 3G Application Interface

3. Shutdown and re-start the laptop. Restart the Huawei connect software and Connect.
If you get a "Connection Failed: Please check the wireless device or the Settings of the Network connection" , you will need to setup a DUN manually:
- Click ‘Start’ and ‘Connect To’
- Click on ‘Set up a connection or network’
- Select ‘Set up a dial-up connection’ and click Next
- Select the data card modem.You will be prompted to choose between Huawei Modem and Huawei Data/Fax -- Select Huawei Modem
- Enter #777 into the dial-up phone number field
- Enter username and password and enter ‘Reliance’ or something similar as the connection name
- Click Connect

4. Once this is done, you should call up *228 from ur datacard using the dialer. Don't forget to plug in the headphones provided with the modem into the *datacard*.

5. Listen carefully, follow instructions... provide the MDN no./scratchcard no. when asked.

If all goes well, you will get an sms in the next whoknowswhen(some say.. 15min.. some 3days! take it to be 45 min...). The sms has ur password.

Use to connect.


This is for those lucky ones with the old(!) WinXP. For the Vista guyz, u need to first download their Vista driver.

That is for the lucky ones with ordinary Vista....

What about Vista 64 bit guys!?

Those jûrks didn't upload the Vista-64 bit drivers.
For these unfortunate souls with Vista 64bit... here are the drivers I uploaded... Vista-64bit drivers. Save it.
I didn't get it anywhere... but the Reliance WebWorld(ya... they suck real bad... @least the ones @ Bangalore) where I had bought the card from. Of course, I had there a couple of times to sort out my datacard issues. The damn thing didn't work even after installing drivers correctly. Something to do with the datacard internal whoknowswhat.


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 26, 2007)

*img.greatestjournal.com/mood/randomprecision/phocks/0irritated.gifThis must b my most underrated post... ~1094 views.. & no reply!*img.greatestjournal.com/mood/randomprecision/phocks/0irritated.gif
That's some appreciation ​


----------



## gsmsikar (Sep 30, 2007)

is there any way to make it RUIM compatible ?


----------



## avhsprao (Apr 30, 2008)

I am not quiet sure about the RUM issue... however you can download the tool form www.unpackstudio.com and reset the entire device and use the device with any operator. I assume this would solve your problem. This is a flash tool which flashes all the operator information. So it would definitely remove all the stuff put in by the Reliance guys.


----------

